# Barking at the TV.



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but maybe changing the channel or redirecting their attention from tv.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll be watching this thread. Caue goes nuts when he hears a door bell on TV. Which is strange since my door bell only rings a few times a year since people I know use the back door.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Riley watches TV all the time. Bailey has just begun to watch. He's almost three. Neither two bark at it though.

Jake would watch it all the time but would only bark at it when another dog was on.

We used to flip to Animal Planet, just for fun....


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

How old are your two? When Caleb was really small (like 2-3 months), he used to bark at the TV, especially if we were watching old Seinfeld episodes. But he grew out of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ doesn't watch TV, but my sister's Pug does!! He's 4 years old and barks at the TV especially when there are animals. For some reason, he HATES horses! When he sees a horse on TV he goes even more crazy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith does the same as Caue - to the point where you have to get up and open the door and show her that there's no one there.

for the OP - do you notice anything more specifc than just animals? like, is it a particular show?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We love our almost 5 year old Toby's TV antics! He is a very intelligent high energy field golden who is obsessed with balls and passionate about all of his "hobbies", including watching TV. In fact, we often turn on shows with animals in them for him to watch and enjoy. I've checked out DVDs of dog movies just for him to watch! When he was a puppy we noticed him barking at the TV, but he calmed down and watched intently when animated shows were playing. Now he will watch TV and only get excited when a dog barks on the show, then he will run up and try to smell the dog. He sometimes gets into extended barking sessions and we simply pause the TV until he calms down and resume watching (thanks Direct TV HD DVR for that feature!). His antics make us laugh, and he would not be Toby without this adorable trait. BTW, he is blind in one eye, which makes his TV watching even more amazing to us.
I suspect your dog's barking will lessen over time, at least I hope so since it seems you don't enjoy this behavior too much. Just remember my theory--it's the highly intelligent dog who can sit and watch a TV show or movie (not necessarily so with humans!).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Forgot to add, Toby enjoys animal shows primarily, but he has a strange fascination for Barbara Walters! When she was on 20/20, Toby was an avid fan. If the TV is on when the View is on, Toby is right there watching if he hears Barbara's voice! Barbara Walters is known for her unique voice and our Toby is one of her biggest fans! Funny for a Texas doggie who obviously hears Texas drawls all day and night!


----------



## First_Retriever (May 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if I should start a new thread for this. 
Our Milli (5 years old) has liked the tv since we've had her. For the most part, she leaves it alone, but some animals and some sounds really get her going and jumping around in front of it. Sometimes she looks behind the tv to find out where the animal went. Now here's the real interesting part...

She absolutely loses it when there is violence on tv. It doesn't need to be loud, but blood, swords, and fighting make her bark (which she never does) jump up toward the tv (she'd jump in if she could jump high enough). We're watching Marco Polo on netflix right now, and a child screamed out, she was very upset by this and it took her a minute or so to calm down. Some fighting scenes she leaves alone, and others she barks and jumps up at. She also remembers characters that previously fought and she will growl and snarl and get upset with them. Once she realises that she can't jump into the tv, she whimpers back and forth and on occasion the scene really seems to bother her. 

Our concern is that seeing violence on tv may be stressing her out, as it doesn't appear that she can tell the difference between tv and a window. Does anyone know if it stays with her, or if she forgets it and returns back to the moment?


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Haha
..I have to laugh at the brain at 2 though I think I will agree with that. I've met GR owners here and that is their comment too when they see me struggling with a very enthusiastic dog. Amber will only bark at lions on natgeo channel and she will watch other animals with focused interest. It is really funny when she does that. She tried to catch a ball too when a tv character threw one. Luckily our tv survived that one with nose snot trails all over the screen. We just change the channel to get some peace and quiet.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine react to door bells, car doors, etc. on the tv but I just say "its on the telly" and they go back to sleep!! They love to watch dogs and enjoy Crufts every year. My Yorkie is the worst, she barks at cats miowing and there are a lot of adverts with cats!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Emma used to bark at the puppy in the oven and the puppy in the mirror. It would blow her mind that I was standing next to her but I was also in the mirror with a puppy. 

I did a marathon session with her, of standing in the room while she worked it out. She stopped barking. 

Now when she sees the puppy in the mirror or in the oven she looks for a second, but checks in with me and then just walks away.

She stops and looks at the TV when there are animals on, but doesn't bark.


----------

